# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  الثامن عشر ♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  نبهنى  فيه  لبركات  اسحاره   ونور  فيه   قلبى  بضياء  انواره     وخذ   بكل  اعضائى   الى  اتباع  اثاره      بنورك يا منور  قلوب    العارفين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم امين .... جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*جزاك الله خيراً وأجزل ثوابك.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*اللهم امين .... جزاك الله ألف خير
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم آميييين يا رب العالمين

مشكور ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*يعطيكم  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اللهم امييييييييين جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## أبواللول

*اللهم امين ...
*

----------

